# Yellow Butterfly HM X Chocolate HM



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

My new male showed up and he is being conditioned to the water here and over the next week or so they should be ready to breed. I will be breeding him to Timberland's cute chocolate female. She is rather feisty she and the mustard gas below always are on the top. What do you guys think? My backup female will be the mustard gas girl couldnt get a decent photo of her. 

View attachment 65894


View attachment 65895


Korwhord still has the best image of him
View attachment 65900


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice! Love that male!! You have to keep us updated on how everything goes!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you  I love me my yellows


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

They are beautiful !!!!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ohhh those fry should be really pretty  love of them <3


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see how this spawn turns out!! Will you be showing the offspring if all goes well?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes I do plan to I finally settled on colors that I like and I love yellow butterflys and salamanders


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

That female is so beautiful, but then I scroll down to that male!!!!! Wow this will be an amazing pair...... I can't wait for babies!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love yellows too. I can't wait to see how the fry turn out.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Hopefully I get a big spawn not like my first yellows :/ no more baby drama! The male has been super gentle he comes up flares and swims under his (rather wimpy lol) bubble nest no nipping (yet). The female was rather un interested and I have been worried. I just released her tonight she was looking a little more interested as soon as I floated my back up female in the tank. I think she understood what was going on  Hopefully babies in the morning I left the night light on just in case.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

All my imported fishes are from Korwhord. I like your pairs.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! 
Pics Update: 
Well no nest and no eggs yet... still flirting the female will swim over to the male head down and he will wiggle dance but then decide he needs to chase her she runs and he goes back to where he was. 
Finally named my new boys name is Cross-eyed because of the little X's in his eyes and because of how I feel when I look at him, and the little girl finally got a name too. Her name is Truffle lol. Any case I love the way he holds his fins when he is resting very nice. 
View attachment 66378


View attachment 66379


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Update: No good news.. the male stopped blowing a nest and the female fell victim to velvet she was still barred up and flaring but I pulled her and started treating her for it. Starting over again.


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that =(


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry this didn't work out. Hopefully in the near future, you will get the spawn of your dreams.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I put my back up female in because the were both flirting this morning. The other female is in a quarantine and is doing great.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Male is still flirting but no nest :/ The female is swimming head down and following him until he chases her ( no torn fins though). I released her last night but caught her again this morning I dont trust them in daylight without a real nest. Let me correct there is a nest ( if you could call it that) about the size of half a dime >.>


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Update: Bad news spawn was destroyed. The male I pulled he looks like he has gotten something and I dont want to risk it. ( Looks like columnaris but it might not be... however I am super anal about it sense I lost 16 fish once... better safe then sorry) The female he was flirting with I put right back into my conditioning tank so she should breed soon. The chocolate girl is done treatment and is going back to relaxing before reconditioning. Hopefully I am just crazy and the male is fine he is being loved on and cared for, still acting normal.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I really hope he is OK. Best of luck with your boy.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

any updates? i hope all is well.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Coss-eyes is getting over, what I can only describe as depression >.> dont worry I will be hopefully spawning the hm girl soon and cross-eyes if he ever gets over his depression.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

that male is AMAZING!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

sorry that your fish got sick


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope he pulls through and give you lots of fry.
Good luck


----------

